# M&M..have you researched this?



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Hi! I came across this today as I was doing some research on anti-depressants.It appears there is a medication called Tianeptine, which other countries listed on the website I will post, is in a study for treatment of Fibro.Check it out: www.tianeptine.com and get back with me when you can.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Hey Rowe!No, I had not heard that. But now I am excited to read about it. I'm gonna browse that website you shared, since it sounds pretty interesting!I did see a commercial on TV here, just the other day, and they were advertising that they are doing a research study on Fibro patients. They didn't mention what drug they were testing, as I imagine that might blow the whole double-blind study procedure, but I wonder if maybe that's the drug they're researching here.Very interesting! Thanks for the link.


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

You are so very welcome. Please just let us hear from you when you do read and research it!


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

I looked over that website, and have also been researching tianeptine separately from that website. It's been a little hard to find loads of info on it so far!However, what I've gleaned from what I've read so far makes it sound very similar to SSRIs and tricyclics that are already on the market. Some Fibro patients use those types of meds to help with pain levels, and sleep. I even used to have a friend with a severe, degenerative spinal problem, who took a tricyclic to help control her chronic pain levels.So, it stands to reason that tianeptine may be helpful for at least those 2 symptoms, and could possibly help in a few other departments too, like maybe brain fog/cognitive dysfunction.This drug sounds like it could be a viable option that could help Fibro patients, and ME patients. At least it could be another pill in the anti-depressant arsenal. Suppose a patient has tried several different SSRI formulations, or tricyclic formulations, without results, well this drug may give that type of patient another option of something that stands a chance of working.It seems very reasonable and logical that this medication should be put in a double-blind, controlled study to see how it affects Fibro patients. It seems like it could have a decent shot at helping control at least a few of the symptoms that a Fibro patient deals with.I haven't researched it really all that thoroughly yet, so it‘s hard for me to say for sure one way or the other, but it stands to reason that if other anti-depressants can help some Fibro patients, this one should be able to help some of them too; since it works in a fairly similar way, and could target many of the same symptoms.This is a very interesting topic, a brand new drug to me, and it’s always wonderfully fascinating to me to learn about something new!


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Hi~I've been so busy with grandbabies, a death in the family and taking care of my family I'm just now getting back. I'm going to the doctor this week for a routine check-up, and I intend to ask the doc about this medication. The more I've read about it the more I'm interested in following up on it.I'll let you know!


----------

